# What weapons does everyone do?



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey I was wondering who did what weapon and how long you've been doing each. I do Chinese fans, the bo staff, the 9 section whip chain, and the sai. :whip:


----------



## Shodan (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow- looks like you have quite a range there.......how do you like the fans?  I have never seen anyone doing anything like that- I bet it would be fun to watch- do you do katas and such?

  My only experiece with weapons is about 2 1/2 years of Arnis (Filipino stick fighting) and now I am dabbling in some Doce Pares.  I have also learned the bo kata from my Kenpo studies and played around some with nunchaukus (sp?)

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

my school has three weapons that we teach, sword, staff, and nunchaku but there is not much emphasis on weapons...we are a taekwondo school, the weapons are just supplementary..and a change was just made so only black belt and above could study weapons because they wanted students to focus and develop taekwondo skills before they begin expanding


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

The fans are beautiful but surprisingly hard to keep open. I have 2 black fans, one with a dragon and one with a pheonix. I don't do kata, I freestyle it.


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

also, in my jujutsu class is based primarily on kaisho goshin budo jujutsu/taihojutsu, (tokyo police self-defense martial art jujutsu) we work with batons or short sticks for arrest and control methods...


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Sep 14, 2004)

As part of Shaolin kung fu, I learned bo and butterfly knives. I don't claim to know katana, but through Kendo I learned some of the basics of Japanese sword technique.


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2004)

6+ yrs. of Arnis, so that is where I get the majority of my stick and knife work.  Have also worked with the Bo staff.  Played a little with the sais, broadsword, and chucks, but nothing too in-depth.

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 14, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> 6+ yrs. of Arnis, so that is where I get the majority of my stick and knife work. Have also worked with the Bo staff.


 Me too.  Only, less time than MJS.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 14, 2004)

In class we generaly do: Sword, Bo, Jo, Claws, Kubaton and Knife
Outside though and sometimes in class is Nunchuku, Tonfa and some others.


----------



## Zepp (Sep 14, 2004)

From my little bit of dabbling in Filipino MA, I've learned some of the basics of the stick and the knife.  I've also got some experience with the foil, but I hesitate to actually call that a weapon.  Oh yeah, and I've played around nunchuks (without hurting myself, amazingly enough).


----------



## YouAgain (Sep 14, 2004)

We do Bo, Sai and Nunchauka


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 15, 2004)

Kubaton.  Nunchaku.  Would like to learn escrima next.

hehe  The guys at Big-O Tires never remember me but they always recognize my keychain!  

(Does anyone have any suggestions for a good demo video for nunchaku?  Sensei can't take me any farther with them and I'd like something to train off of that will give me pointers for a flashy presentation for doing demos for the school.)


----------



## BushidoUK (Sep 15, 2004)

In our style we learn:-
Bokken and katana
Jo and bo
tonfa
yawarra and kubaton
handbo

though the only requirement is a student has to learn one of these for their 1st kyu grade before black belt. If they want to learn more its optional.


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 15, 2004)

bo staff, kama, and now just starting to learn on the katana.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 15, 2004)

Let's see..

We use... shuriken, katana, wakizashi, bo, hanbo, kusarifundo, kama, tessen (iron fan), kyoketsu shoge, kunai and i think there is more..but i can't think of anymore off hand.


----------



## LadyDragon (Sep 15, 2004)

I've done a lot of knife work, and some staff work, I've also used escrima, kubotan and I've learned a little bit of sai and nunchaku (sp).  But I'm really interested in learning how to use a sword.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 15, 2004)

Standard 4 in CMA... sword, knife, staff, spear plus the others that are inherent to my style... fan, butterfly swords, kwandao, daggers, double swords, exotic long weapons....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2004)

Primary:

Single Stick
Stick and Dagger
Double Stick
Dagger
Balisong
Pens

Secondary:

Sword Long:
   Katana 
   Celtic / English
   Charlemaign Replica
   Boken as impact weapon

Sword Short:
   Wakazashi
   Celtic

Knives:
   Various Folders

Scarf for Choking and Trapping

Staff for understanding of large two handed weapons



Now to explain the list. I train in Filipino Martial Arts. I also make a difference betwen a Dagger and Knife, not just for blade construction, yet for size. I find it hard to get a knife that fits my hand well, that I would actually use, unless it is bigger. i.e The Balisong I prefer is over 7 inches closed and open is arouns 13 inches.  The other blades I mentioned are all blades I own and train with, for my own education, and just because I enjoy it. The Scarf I use in the winters, and used it while I was a bouncer. It also puts people more at ease when they see a  large guy wearing a scar and or ear muffs in the winter.  LIttle did they know the first was armor for the ears and latter was a weapon .

I also broke them down into Primary and Secondary, for areas where I feel more comfortable. For example, since I have not worked the scarf in while (* I know what I will be working on the next couple of weeks to refresh *) it is secondary. 

I also listed Pens as a primary weapons. If anyone has been out with me, they know I almost always carry a pen or two with me. Not only is it nice to get a womans' phone number, it also is good for impact and compliance use. I realize they are not as good as the palm sticks for durability, yet, I can take them anywhere with me. 

Enjoy your training
:asian:


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2004)

ok...ok I am going to tell you what I know.......I learn TONFA and JO

Tonfa- Because i was thinking about being a Cop after collage and well I need o know how to use a nightstick well.

Jo- two reasons.....1)  Its was the weapion the defeated the Samuri
                           2) If i learn he jo well  enough i can get the point where I can just pick up any stick and go with it....(if the situation arises)  I.E.   bar fight (Pool sticks)....Work (Broom stick)

 Now I wanna know why a lot of people (well at least the people who posted haven't ever tried the Tonfa.....It was my very first weapion.....Give me u guy's pros and cons on the Tonfa for me


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 15, 2004)

No reason to not train with the Tonfa..if it can be used as a weapon..train with it!


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2004)

but in all reality where are you gonna find a Tonfa outside of The Dojo.  I mean the chance of me being able to pick up a tonfa on the street is like .1%
Thats why I learn the Jo too


----------



## clfsean (Sep 15, 2004)

Tonfa on the street can be found in a cane... in a tire iron... a crowbar... a chair... a stool... 

Those are off the top of my head... 

It was the first weapon I tried in 1982... it's a good tool.


----------



## Sin (Sep 15, 2004)

reason why i wanted to make it my first weapion is because I am a defensive figher i will block before i punch...thats what makes the tonfas so good for me is because they go from a block to a strike in one move... :jedi1:


----------



## clfsean (Sep 15, 2004)

Why not just block & punch at the same time & save yourself some hassle?


----------



## dubljay (Sep 15, 2004)

I am just benining to learn Doce Paras (un sure of the spelling).  From what I understand it is some form of Philipino stick work.

 I have a little experience with staff and nunchacku, but that is not formal traning.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Currently I train with Hanbo, Jutte, Katana, Kusarifundo/Manrikigusari, Shuriken, and we do training with many more.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 15, 2004)

blackbeltedbeauty said:
			
		

> Hey I was wondering who did what weapon and how long you've been doing each. I do Chinese fans, the bo staff, the 9 section whip chain, and the sai. :whip:


I practice with three weapons, sai, staff, and sword. I think its good to know a double weapon, a long weapon, and a bladed weapon. That is my reasoning behind those three. The sai is my favorite though, it seems to compliment karate quite well, so the learning curve is much easier for me than any other.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 16, 2004)

Let's see, um, I'll start with my most effective weapon; myself, next I'll list anything handy with a few exeptions. 

Formally I train stick (and it's transitions; machete, sword, short sword, various ethnic names for these), knife (various configurations), karambit, sarong (various flexibles), short staff (jo and spear) and various firearms.


----------



## Enson (Sep 16, 2004)

anything i can get my hands on. formally we do sword, kama, shoge, shuriken, hanbo, other sticks, metsubishi (blinding powder), and we transfer these concepts to anything else. bat, golf club, trash can lid, mop, etc.


----------



## Shurikan (Sep 16, 2004)

Bo Staff (hardwood & Rattan)
Sai
Nunchuck
Balisong
Kama
Tonfa
Chopstick
Chinese Fan

We have 3 sets of each to this point. in my training. I have also trained to small degree with:

Knife (also throwing)
Shurikan
Escrima
Kubaton
Yawara
Spear
and probably some others that i dont recall at this time.


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

I could prolly use a Bo from my Jo Training...but I would have to play with it for a wile and see what  happens.....::looks for Cup::


----------



## TChase (Sep 16, 2004)

Knife for the past 3 years.


----------



## jesse sutton (Sep 16, 2004)

in our system we do 

yawara, bo, short stick, double stick, riot stick, sai, knife, double knife, throwing knives, tonfa, kama, taimatsu, throwing spikes, bow and arrow, rope dart, kogatana, yari, naginata, katana, jofo, and three other things which i'm not even allowed to know about until i get to 6th, 7th, and 8th degree black belt, which wont be for another 30-40 years. 

So far... i know Yawara.

But dammit, i know Yawara WELL! Perfection.


----------



## bignick (Sep 16, 2004)

jesse sutton said:
			
		

> in our system we do
> 
> yawara, bo, short stick, double stick, riot stick, sai, knife, double knife, throwing knives, tonfa, kama, taimatsu, throwing spikes, bow and arrow, rope dart, kogatana, yari, naginata, katana, jofo, and three other things which i'm not even allowed to know about until i get to 6th, 7th, and 8th degree black belt, which wont be for another 30-40 years.
> 
> ...


what style is it that you study?


----------



## FunSPE (Sep 21, 2004)

Sticks and Knives (Filipino Martial arts) for about 11 years.  And firearms.  When I was in my teens, I used to play around with the Nunchaku and Tonfas but not anymore.

FunSPE


----------



## Akula (Sep 21, 2004)

Main weapons include the mind, firearms (competition target, tactical, and distance), sabre and improvised with whatever is around.

Secondaries include epee, machete, bow, knives, and staff.

Thinking of taking more classes and this list is a pretty good rundown of what is out there.  Let's hear more.


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2004)

I won second place in the intermediate weapions katas for my Tonfa artyon:


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 28, 2004)

I train with the staff, short staff, sword(katana style suburito), I have a three sectional staff and my favorites are the nunchukas


----------



## Baytor (Sep 28, 2004)

The weapons I feel the most confident with are my handgun, shotgun and rifle.  After that, I have done some training in the FMA, so I am comfortable with stick and knife work.  My hapkido school teaches the cane and the dan-bong(sp?).


----------



## ppko (Sep 28, 2004)

Cane, knife, Arnis sticks, Jo, Tonfa, and of course gun


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Sep 28, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> dan-bong(sp?).


dahn-bong :boing2:


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 28, 2004)

I've made attempts at the bo and sai, and I would Love to learn the fans


----------



## Trent (Sep 28, 2004)

Small knife (knives), large knife, kerambit, small stick to two-handed stick/staff, rope/sarong/chain (different, but very similar), pistol, rifle, shotgun; working on throwing projectiles, but not adept at it.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 28, 2004)

nunchucka,arnis,knives,katana,tonfa,staff. I can probable still handle(from military days) 45acp,m-16,m-203,m-60(death from a distance!).I do spend allot of time exploring common improvised weapons.


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Sep 30, 2004)

My friend and I train once class is over with the badaca sticks, we do this mostly for our own enjoyment, it isn't really emphasized during class.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 2, 2004)

well aside from the usual katana, jo, and knife, i like to use car keys, telephone, broom, hammer, pipe wrenches, flashlight.......anything that i might have on me or around me at the time. i'd love to walk down the street with a three sectional staff or some nunchaku in my back pocket, but it just doesnt seem to be legal.

shawn


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 2, 2004)

Sai, nunchuku, tonfa, kama, and of course an oak bo.
   :asian:


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Oct 3, 2004)

The only weapons I've trained with so far are firearms. At some point I would like to train with objects that might be easily accessible in a confrontation. For now it's brain, hands and feet.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't train with weapons in Tae Kwon Do, although using the belt does seem interesting. I can't walk down a street carrying them, so I don't train with them.
In my aikido class, we use the bokken, jo, and tanto.


----------



## Kane (Oct 3, 2004)

In ju jitsu we did a little kendo training and disarming katana techniques. In my Tae Kwon Do we did a little training with kali sticks.



I also serperatley do rapier and longsword training.


----------



## ninhito (Oct 4, 2004)

I use the naginata.


----------



## Sin (Oct 5, 2004)

mmm my tonfa always makes be feel good   ::drools::

Anyways Tonfa was my first weapon and Jo is my second....Tonfa is just so fluid and the jo is getting to be that way too...but if I was in a fight and I had my choice of a weapion I would chose Jo cause well...it was a lot of basic strikes that are easy to do under pressure, unlike the tonfa when i have to think about what i am gonna do....besides when I get really made in a fight i chould just beat the guy with it, instead of proper tech.


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 5, 2004)

we train with the usual bo,jo, sticks, knives and even nunchaku. 
But for self defence, it is a good idea to be able to utilize any and all inanimate objects of the immediate environment .
Richy


----------



## ninhito (Oct 5, 2004)

hey enson you stole my weapon the trash can lid.  I use anything and everything that my hands can get on and then i run or beat the rest of the gang.  The naginata is fun almost up there with the halberd (although they dont train you in that anymore, i wish they did).  You keep your adversary as far away from you as you can heh heh heh.


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 5, 2004)

weapon training, seems to become weapon fixation, more so with knife enthusiasts.
it would be a joke to say "yeah I'm going down town , now where's my katana and naginata", but! the ammount of reasonable people who say "I feel naked without my knife" seems to be on the increase, some times this statement can be made by an individual after just one studio lesson or a "DO YOU WANT TO" become a knife fighter seminar.
Believe me, its hard to justify self defence after you have used your chrome plated comfort toy on an unarmed assailant.
Just a thought
Rich


----------



## Sin (Oct 6, 2004)

You should feel confident with and without a weapion....a weapon is nothing mre then a branch off of you to deal more damage wtihout hurting yourself...so if someone asks me if i am a weapion enthesiest i tell them....'i can use one, but i don't necessarly need it"  Now one thing i feel naked without is my Gi top in class...it broke and i feel bad, my sensei lets me get away with not wearing it cause it was damaged in a tournament, but still i feel less of a Jonior instructor cause all the patches that i have earned are on there and they hold sintamental value of the training i have had and the basic things I have mastered......weapions eh...there ok...don't really need um though...well if your good enough. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 6, 2004)

My favorite weapon (although maybe not my best) is my brain. Next come my hands and feet followed ny whatever I get my hands on
Way after those is my knife


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

FMA and HEMMA ( Longsword and Poleaxe , both Armored and Unarmored )


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 12, 2007)

I do Sword, Tonfa, Chucks, and Bo


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 12, 2007)

So if this forum also include range weapon , then I would say I also use Mongol Bow .


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 13, 2007)

MingTheMerciless said:


> FMA and HEMMA ( Longsword and Poleaxe , both Armored and Unarmored )


 
Are you with AEMMA?

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2007)

As I practice muso jikiden eishin ryu iaido, it will hardly come as a surprise when I say _katana_ in answer to the OP question .


----------



## Blindside (Aug 13, 2007)

Knife, stick, bolo/pinute/ginunting, staff/sibat, pistol, carbine, rifle, sling (though I'm terrible at it.)

Had some seminars and basic instruction in katana and longsword, but not nearly enough to say "I study it."

Lamont


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 13, 2007)

Langenschwert said:


> Are you with AEMMA?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark



Yes , we learn grappling and dagger first , follow by longsword . I then decided to study a little bit of poleaxe . 

I decided to stop kendo in favour of learning european longsword technique , well , most of the strike are similar plus I get to do more realistic sword sparring .


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 13, 2007)

Our dojo has incorporated Yamanni Chinen Ryu as our weapons training, and work primarily with the bo and sai.  Several of the folks in our system train with Oshiro Sensei on a regular basis, and some hold ranks of Shodan or higher in the RBKD.  One of these days, I hope to test with Oshiro Sensei, but that's going to be much later down the road.  

We switched over from our former kobudo system, to the Yamanni Chinen Ryu a few years ago, and so far, almost everyone has taken a very good liking to it.  I especially like the way the strikes and defenses flow smoothly from one move to the next.  

We still do some iaido training with bokken, although some of the more experienced folks use live blades for kata work.


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 14, 2007)

The weapons i train most are the Deer Hook Knives. Not terribly practical, but hell fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Next year we are also going to be adding the Bagua broadsword as well... i can't wait! As well as the ba gua weapons, i fool about with the Jo and bokken in Aikido, and also enjoy going down to the local range to shoot recurve and compound bows.


----------



## thardey (Aug 14, 2007)

Weapons I have trained in the past (Most of the times are cumulative on and off - often I study one weapon for a year or so, then cycle around to other weapons, then back to the original one eventually):

Throwing Knives/Spikes (2 Yrs.)
Archery - Recurve/Compund (4 yrs.)
Rifle Marksmanship - Hunting rifles (open and scope), Black powder .50 cal (5 yrs)
Pistols (Mostly Target shooting - a little tactical) (4 yrs)
Trap Shooting (.5 yr)
Italian Rapier (1 yr)
-Rapier/Dagger (.5 yr)
Spanish Rapier (2 Yrs)
Sword/Buckler (1 yr)
Italian Longsword (.5 yr)
Italian Dueling Dagger (2 yrs)
Bo staff (Korean) 1 yr
Nunchacku (3 yrs)


----------



## billybybose (Aug 14, 2007)

shotgun,handguns,knives,and for fun nunchaku with fumio demuras books.sometimes for old times sake ill take the sap to one of the 4by4 training posts in the backyard


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 16, 2007)

I do the Bo staff and nunchucks. I'm  a yellow belt, so I've only been using weapons for a few months.


----------

